# 'Roswell' morph Boa



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one got any clues on the genetics or what to breed to what to create these stunning snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah you need a genuine piece of metal from the space craft that crashed in Roswell in 1947, you need to leave this in with a normal boa for the whole cooling period, then take it out exactly 24 mins before introducing the male, the reason they are rare is because only a few people are lucky enough to have a piece of this space craft.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Any one? : victory:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think the guy who hatched them even knows yet does he?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

All I know about it is what I read on the web site, Flagler Exotics.

It's from a breeding of F1 50/50 Surinames het for albino. This sort of inbreeding is just the way to show up any recessive mutants. So it is probably a simple Mendelian recessive mutant gene. Anyway, if you bet on doing a two generation project but get more in the first generation, it is a pleasent surprise. If you bet that it is a dominant or codominant and are wrong, then it's annoying to have to double the project time.

Too bad it's a mutt.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

it's a great shame it's a mongrel! I'd imagine simple recessive too.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

id like one though


----------



## ilovemylizard (Jun 14, 2008)

The Roswell mutation showed up as a complete suprise in my September 2007 litter...

Earlier that year, I purchased a trio of 50/50 Suriname/Columbian boas het Kahl albino...the male bred both females, and the smaller girl had 13 babies...there was one live Roswell (the one in the above pictures) and two stillborns striped exactly the same way...

In late 2007, I bred the same male to the larger female in the trio, she gave birth May 21st, there were 26 babies, of which 3 were Roswells and 3 were albino Roswells...















































Unfortunately about a week later all three albinos and one of the 66% het albino Roswells died...one was born strangled in his umbilical and I expected him to die, the other three had really big bellies and I suspect all that yolk was just too much for them...

The two surviving Roswells, one male and one female, have shed and are doing great...I am hopeful outcrossing the parents will produce stronger babies next time...

Male:


















Female:




































The 2007 Roswell male and his dad...





























As for genetics, it will be a while to figure it out...the 2003 trio all had connected patterns/laddertails, and a little more than half of the babies in both litters had the same laddertail look...










I suspect the mutation to be an incomplete dominant, with the Roswells being the super form of the laddertails...time will tell...


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

wow, this has been dug up from the past. So it was you that bred the roswells???
Howmuch do they sell for, can you p.m me prices of males and females in normal colouring and albino please.
Many thanks Jake


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

what is the roswells morph???in what way is it dif. to stripe


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

they look amazing :O


----------



## morphmad (Oct 5, 2008)

if only they were for sale in the UK


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

the whole clutch in the picture is amazing, you must have had dollar signs in your eyes when that lo were born lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> wow, this has been dug up from the past. So it was you that bred the roswells???
> Howmuch do they sell for, can you p.m me prices of males and females in normal colouring and albino please.
> Many thanks Jake


 
Read again Jake!

ALL albinos died and only two of the normals. Therefore there are only two in the world (and that was earlier this year). I would imagine that he could name his price for any of the animals in the breeding group!

Maybe the 'ladder tails' are going to go the same way as the 'yellow bellies' did?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

bothrops said:


> Read again Jake!
> 
> ALL albinos died and only two of the normals. Therefore there are only two in the world (and that was earlier this year). I would imagine that he could name his price for any of the animals in the breeding group!
> 
> ...


 
No it wasnt, that was last years, as far as im aware he bred them again this year and got afew more to survive including albinos.

Jake


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> No it wasnt, that was last years, as far as im aware he bred them again this year and got afew more to survive including albinos.
> 
> Jake


My apologies - I've read it again and saw the '2007' bit (rather than the 2008 posting!') That'll teach me to post when I'm rediculously tired!

Still, I would imagine that a house re-morgage would be in order if you wanted to get one over to your place!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

just seen this thread, any one got hets of these yet,


----------



## morphmad (Oct 5, 2008)

shame the pics have gone


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

morphmad said:


> shame the pics have gone


 
Funny you mention this, me and chris 'EZ4PRO' had noticed Every picture and video of this morph had just vanished afew month back no one knows why but it did. Afew pics are resurfacing now!


----------



## morphmad (Oct 5, 2008)

She is just starting a new website their is nothing on their yet tho


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

im sure they make there way other the water at some point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even if its just as hets


----------

